# 15 minute Sewer Replacement



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

52 foot replacement of 4" clay with 4" HDPE, 15 minute video to pull the pipe into the old sewer and emerge at the end pull pit. Of course it took time to prep for the pull and hook it all up.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I should also mention that Pow'r Mole the company really shoots themselves in the foot as they do not advertize this system, there are a lot of model PD-4 and PD-6 machines all across america designed to use 1.75" pipe to push and pull but they sell a conversion kit that makes the machines use cable to become a pipe burster, it has some flaws but is a really good system. But they do not have it in the catalog I just read a one sentence blub about it and called the factory and they said yea we can send you one.......They would sell them if they let people know about them.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good which puller is the one you are using?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pow'r mole PD-4 with cable conversion, I just used it with the pipe unit on to put in a garage drain where there never was one before so it is a dual purpose machine. We don't even have the flow up in the vid so it is going in slow mode. The cable tension jaws are a littly funky if too much dirt get on them but other than that it's a good burster.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the video! I've never seen this so it was a learning experience for me. Very interesting.


----------

